# Give credit where credit is due



## tylerd1994 (May 11, 2009)

Well... I will be hanging up my rods to take on the painstaking challenge of passing the CPA exam over the course of the next 6-9 months. Those of you who don’t know it’s roughly 25-30 hours of studying a week. Ouch! But i will prevail and be back for at least some summer action. Didn’t really get on the smallmouth for the fall bite like I hoped I would. I just wanted to make this post to slightly brag on the successes I’ve had in the last year lol, but more importantly to thank you all for the invaluable advice. I started this river obsession last year knowing essentially nothing about the river. I don’t know how many times I would skunk time after time, and when it started clicking it clicked. I also am happy to say I had enough Fish Ohio’s to get the master angler pin.

I started the year with this fat 19” to set my new PB by 2”








Moving along there had to be a million smallies in between this one and the next 19”. I was in that darn river every single night after work trying to figure it all out. Finally the stars lined up again!









Then I got hooked on the topwater game with the Pop R and this guy came









Unreal! I would like to thank SMBHooker for turning me onto C Shad they are a game changer! But never forget 9left for always recommending curl tails !

On a side note after bugging the hell out of Catmangler I got some solid advice and picked up trying circle hooks for my catfishing
Well for the limited times going out i got 2 FOs to show for it !
Thanks Eric!

















For a bonus I finally caught my first river saugeye with the help of SaugeyeTom and his crankbait recommendations!
It was a hog too which made everything even better









And another shoutout to Garhtr for his fly fishing posts that got me interested and his suggestion of flies got me in trouble with this guy









It’s been a great year full of PBs and firsts and too many photos to upload. I’m appreciative of finding this forum because the advice is rock solid. It has given me a great bonding point with my old man and just the fact of him getting out wading 3-5 times a week appears to be helping his health too!

Hopefully I can power through these exams so I can catch the tail end of spring fishing!


----------



## RAVDOG (May 28, 2010)

Good luck on your cpa exams tylerd 1994. Nice fish there of different species.


----------



## striperwiper (Apr 22, 2004)

Good luck on the exam! It's changed a ton since I passed it many years ago. I have two staff members trying to pass now. If you study as well as you fish, I don't think you will have a problem. PM me if you are interested in public accounting at a local firm.....tax focused.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Good luck and thanks for all the reports you have posted.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Great pics, good luck on the exam!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Yea ! Good Luck but we're sure going to miss your posts--- and be careful, that fly fishing stuff can become an addiction .
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Well... if you take tests the way you catch fish… I think we can all expect posts from an official bean counter in the near future... good luck buddy, not that you need it tho...


----------



## Okiedokie (Nov 13, 2017)

Nice fish! Based on your success and willingness to put in the effort shown by your fishing success, I'd say your well prepared for the next 6-9 months. Good luck!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Great pics and congrats to your success on a great season of fishing.
Really Enjoyed the pics and write up!
It is really cool(and refreshing) that you would take the time to come back and thank those that have helped to teach you well this last,successful fishing season.
Seems someone has also taught you very well in other areas from a very young age.

As others have stated, your surely to be just as successful in your CPA endeavors.


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

You have had one helluva year Tyler. I enjoyed reading your reports. Good luck on the cpa's. I will look forward to your posts this next season.


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Hell yeah man, some sweet fish for ya this year. Not too many on here can say they haven't become better anglers because of advice from fellow OGF'ers. Wish the best of success in your CPA's, and a return to the waters for ya. But it's not that I won't attempt to persuade ya that sleep is much less important than fishing when not working or studying! Lol that's how I got through schooling!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Cat Mangler said:


> Hell yeah man, some sweet fish for ya this year. Not too many on here can say they haven't become better anglers because of advice from fellow OGF'ers. Wish the best of success in your CPA's, and a return to the waters for ya. But it's not that I won't attempt to persuade ya that sleep is much less important than fishing when not working or studying! Lol that's how I got through schooling!


Where u been ol man


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Where u been ol man


Terrorizing political groups on Facebook. Lol I do plan on updating my past months reports soon hopefully. It's just been unsettling that many cannot see my pics. Really wish OGF would fix their problems with viewing directly attached images, uploading to image hosts and then copying links to attachments is really annoying to me.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Cat Mangler said:


> Terrorizing political groups on Facebook. Lol I do plan on updating my past months reports soon hopefully. It's just been unsettling that many cannot see my pics. Really wish OGF would fix their problems with viewing directly attached images, uploading to image hosts and then copying links to attachments is really annoying to me.


I havnt had any issues on my s8 or computer


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Just remember, left side of the desk is debit, right side is credit.


----------



## FishermanMike (Nov 28, 2012)

Nice photos there, and good work on a great year of fishing. Good luck on your exams!


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

zimmerj said:


> Just remember, left side of the desk is debit, right side is credit.


And red is bad! Lol

Wonder how many non-accounting folks actually know where the "black" in Black Friday originates.


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I havnt had any issues on my s8 or computer


For me, some pics show, some don't. Are you using the app or are you in web-view. Because web view has no problems, it just seems to be the Ohub app.


----------



## tylerd1994 (May 11, 2009)

Cat Mangler said:


> And red is bad! Lol
> 
> Wonder how many non-accounting folks actually know where the "black" in Black Friday originates.



Thanks for the kind words fellas ! I wish this darn exam was as simple as debits and credits but it’s an extreme mind bender! Some of this stuff i think they just make up to make my life hell lol.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Cat Mangler said:


> For me, some pics show, some don't. Are you using the app or are you in web-view. Because web view has no problems, it just seems to be the Ohub app.


Web....no ap


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

tylerd1994 said:


> Thanks for the kind words fellas ! I wish this darn exam was as simple as debits and credits but it’s an extreme mind bender! Some of this stuff i think they just make up to make my life hell lol.


 I hear ya dude. I'm no CPA, just took two classes for my bus admin, and those were a major pitb. They test ya like you're gonna account for a fortune 500 all on your own. I decided rather quickly that wasn't the career for me lol. Good with numbers, but have pure hatred for them.lol


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Web....no ap


Gotcha, I use app for convenience, but think I may just settle for web view. They advertise for the tap a talk app on web view, anyone here mess with that?


----------

